# High Roller "adult" Big Wheel



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Well it's here! I am putting it together. Will post pics and video of her. Just unpacked it and it's the most solidly built bike I've ever seen.
Slaps my Trek and my Cannondale upside the head! Beautiful welds and wow what heft! I see some Bigwheel slingshooting in the very near future.
Like tomorrow!! I've been waiting four years for this day! Here's the site. http://www.highrollerusa.com/store/.

Be back soon!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow that looks cool - cpt..


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I think a recumbant trike would give you more room to shoot


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Cap...you regressing!!! Now I need to go buy a big wheel


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Cap...you regressing!!! Now I need to go buy a big wheel


 Yes, Joe. I gotta get back in time! It keeps the flab off my belly!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Already gettin' sideways!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

*Looks great but don't forget your slingshot when you abandon us for some outlaw downhill trike drifting gang







*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_wzaldYmyk*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That was INCREDIBLE!!!! (I sang the the last word.) I shall not abandon ship. I am a foolhardy Captain. And slightly cliche.
I bought an led light kit for the front spokes, but I haven't installed it yet. Instructions say ten minutes, but I'm thinking it more like twenty.
I'll post a vid when I get it up and running. Heather took the first ride, or the maiden voyage. She was grinning from ear to ear. It's much bigger than the Hill Kicker Pro I've been riding. And so much more comfortable. Cushion seats rock!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I rolled one of these once as a kid. Hurt BAD! Man that thing was fun though.
You're making me jelous Joe. That thing is gonna be a blast!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> I rolled one of these once as a kid. Hurt BAD! Man that thing was fun though.
> You're making me jelous Joe. That thing is gonna be a blast!


Naw, don't be. Just get in your truck and come on down. I'll let you ride it and take you fishing. Bring Zarlinga too.
If we're not too tired we'll discuss shooting the slingshots.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

You ought to ask BullseyeBen from the Oz about these. He got one last year or earlier this year.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

orcrender said:


> You ought to ask BullseyeBen from the Oz about these. He got one last year or earlier this year.


I've spoken to him about it. Nice fella!
He's got it better though, they have actual hills in S.A. this is the best I could do.





Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Too much fun. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> You ought to ask BullseyeBen from the Oz about these. He got one last year or earlier this year.


I've spoken to him about it. Nice fella!
He's got it better though, they have actual hills in S.A. this is the best I could do.





Thanks for lookin'!
[/quote]How fast were you going? Looks like you were covering ground in vid. Are there multi gears on that thing?


----------

